# Can anyone guesstimate this athletes bodyfat% He’s 6’1 205



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

I play ball and this is my ideal physique(guy with no shirt on)


----------



## German89 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ahahahahahahaaaaa

I was REIGGHHHTTT


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> Ahahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> I was REIGGHHHTTT



What? What’s your guesstimate?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 28, 2020)

Around 14%, I'd guess


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Around 14%, I'd guess



Appreciate it thank you


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 28, 2020)

15ish for sure. you are leaner already based on your other thread


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> 15ish for sure. you are leaner already based on your other thread



I thank you for your input 

A few have said it’s close between us but thought he was a tad bit leaner than me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Of course. Anyone can "guestimate"

123%

Anything else we should guess? Lottery numbers perhaps.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Of course. Anyone can "guestimate"
> 
> 123%
> 
> Anything else we should guess? Lottery numbers perhaps.



That’s not an accurate bodyfat % but ok thank you


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

Body fat distribution is overlooked in this type of comparison. A person with Android fat distribution will appear less lean in the midsection at the same BF percentage as a person with a gynoid distribution.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Body fat distribution is overlooked in this type of comparison. A person with Android fat distribution will appear less lean in the midsection at the same BF percentage as a person with a gynoid distribution.



I mean I’m well aware that guessing bf% is tough and won’t be accurate but a ballpark estimate was all that I was looking for


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

Assuming his trunk is as lean as his torso, I'd say 16%.  No obvious veins or striations. I'd call him lean, but not not "cut."


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Assuming his trunk is as lean as his torso, I'd say 16%.  No obvious veins or striations. I'd call him lean, but not not "cut."



Do you consider 10% the beginning of really “cut”?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Do you consider 10% the beginning of really “cut”?



With the previously mentioned caveat, I'd say 12-14% is pretty "cut" on most people, and below that is starting to get to the much vaunted "ripped." 10% is fairly low. Anything below that takes a considerable sacrifice in lean body mass, in my experience--which is why most never venture below 10% unless they are genetically gifted or extremely dedicated. 

Getting below 8-10% for me is almost a 2:1 fat/LBM loss ratio unless I'm gearing my balls off.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> That’s not an accurate bodyfat % but ok thank you



I have seen guys that looked like that who tested in high teens to low 20's. I have also seen guys that looked like that, test in low teens with calipers. . My point is that guessing by the way a person looks is never accurate.

Get tested. A DXA scan or a hydro test preferably. 

Even if you use calipers which are 50% accurate at best, its still more accurate than a bunch of guys looking at a picture and throwing out numbers. There isn't a single person on this board that knows your body fat percentage or who will be accurate without complete luck by looking at a picture.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have seen guys that looked like that who tested in high teens to low 20's. I have also seen guys that looked like that, test in low teens with calipers. . My point is that guessing by the way a person looks is never accurate.
> 
> Get tested. A DXA scan or a hydro test preferably.
> 
> Even if you use calipers which are 50% accurate at best, its still more accurate than a bunch of guys looking at a picture and throwing out numbers. There isn't a single person on this board that knows your body fat percentage or who will be accurate without complete luck by looking at a picture.



I understand that but a ballpark estimate wouldn’t hurt lol it’s not that big of a deal you can quickly tell I’m not 10 or less so what’s so hard about just giving an estimation of where you think the guy is at?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> I understand that but a ballpark estimate wouldn’t hurt lol it’s not that big of a deal you can quickly tell I’m not 10 or less so what’s so hard about just giving an estimation of where you think the guy is at?



Ok. Somewhere between 12% and 20%.

I just figured that a person would want accuracy on something like this is all. I mean if you asked if the board thought you looked fit, it would warrant an opinion but bodyfat is a real number.

Most universities offer BF% test for free or almost free. Also, most decent gyms will test you with calipers for free BTW.

Good Luck


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Ok. Somewhere between 12% and 20%.
> 
> I just figured that a person would want accuracy on something like this is all. I mean if you asked if the board thought you looked fit, it would warrant an opinion but bodyfat is a real number.
> 
> ...


That’s not me in the picture that’s a professional basketball player my pictures are in the introduction thread I’m just trying to get close to his physique as I play ball as well. Thank you tho.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> That’s not me in the picture that’s a professional basketball player my pictures are in the introduction thread I’m just trying to get close to his physique as I play ball as well. Thank you tho.



Phil Heath played ball. Just saying..,,,


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> That’s not me in the picture that’s a professional basketball player my pictures are in the introduction thread I’m just trying to get close to his physique as I play ball as well. Thank you tho.


Reaching that goal should be exceedingly easy.

EDIT:

You already look significantly better/more muscled than your goal physique. As such, I would recommend that you stop exercising and start a mukbang channel. You should be able to reach your goal physique in mere months using this method.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Phil Heath played ball. Just saying..,,,



Yes he did I remember that,still looked like a miniature bodybuilder then lol


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Reaching that goal should be exceedingly easy.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You already look significantly better/more muscled than your goal physique. As such, I would recommend that you stop exercising and start a mukbang channel. You should be able to reach your goal physique in mere months using this method.



Thank you and I’ve heard that my physique is better from a few others but you know we are our own worst critic so it’s hard for me to think that highly about myself when I see myself everyday.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 29, 2020)

That shirtless athlete probably has a long, lean pp


----------



## snake (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll call 14%.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> That shirtless athlete probably has a long, lean pp



Cmon now man that ain’t even necessary


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 30, 2020)

snake said:


> I'll call 14%.



Ive been getting mostly 13-15% for him thanks for your input


----------



## chandy (Apr 30, 2020)

you can see his oblique is pretty cut and lean but he doesn't have much ab definition in that picture. i'd say a solid 15%. if there was a better pic and his abs had definition i'd put him down to 14%


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 30, 2020)

A man is not measured by his body fat %, he is measured by the size of his pp....




Musclebound8732 said:


> Cmon now man that ain’t even necessary


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 30, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> A man is not measured by his body fat %, he is measured by the size of his pp....



So what’s his bodyfat% then? Lmao


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 30, 2020)

chandy said:


> you can see his oblique is pretty cut and lean but he doesn't have much ab definition in that picture. i'd say a solid 15%. if there was a better pic and his abs had definition i'd put him down to 14%



Appreciate the feed back this is the only other thing I could find but again I see no abs really just a flat stomach.


----------



## chandy (May 1, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Appreciate the feed back this is the only other thing I could find but again I see no abs really just a flat stomach.



from that video i'd have to say 15 16% tops but not 14%. usually even if u r like me and carry every bit of fat in the stomach u will start to really see those abs around 13%


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 2, 2020)

chandy said:


> from that video i'd have to say 15 16% tops but not 14%. usually even if u r like me and carry every bit of fat in the stomach u will start to really see those abs around 13%



Thats still pretty lean tho isn’t? 15%?


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 2, 2020)

chandy said:


> from that video i'd have to say 15 16% tops but not 14%. usually even if u r like me and carry every bit of fat in the stomach u will start to really see those abs around 13%



Thats still pretty lean tho isn’t it? 15%? Or fit?


----------



## chandy (May 2, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Thats still pretty lean tho isn’t it? 15%? Or fit?



oh yea 15% is still lean. the avg bf% of the US is probably exceedingly higher. for men it is around like 28-30% women are about 40%


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 2, 2020)

there is a bf calculator based on measurements that you an find online. i dont know how accurate it is but i did it and its not more then 2%off


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 2, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> there is a bf calculator based on measurements that you an find online. i dont know how accurate it is but i did it and its not more then 2%off



Where? And still I wouldn’t be able to do the guy in the picture and video because I know nothing about him besides his height and weight


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 2, 2020)

chandy said:


> oh yea 15% is still lean. the avg bf% of the US is probably exceedingly higher. for men it is around like 28-30% women are about 40%



Wow did not know that the average bf% for men was that high thanks for the info


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 2, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Wow did not know that the average bf% for men was that high thanks for the info




It's like this, when you go out into the world at all the common places, you're more likely to see obese people. When you step into the gym, it's usually normal to see people with astonishing physiques.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 3, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> It's like this, when you go out into the world at all the common places, you're more likely to see obese people. When you step into the gym, it's usually normal to see people with astonishing physiques.



very true. What do you think the guy bodyfat% is in the picture or video?


----------



## El Gringo (May 7, 2020)

I’m pretty sure that baller is Eric Bledsoe. Who just so happens to also be 6’1 205. 

And I barely pay attention to basketball


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 7, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I’m pretty sure that baller is Eric Bledsoe. Who just so happens to also be 6’1 205.
> 
> And I barely pay attention to basketball



It is him. What you think his bf% is?


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 8, 2020)

6.9%......


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 8, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> 6.9%......



Yea I see in my limited time here your a joke poster and huge troll already grow up man


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

I am still amazed at how a thread this simple can hang around this long. It has to be the coronavirus and people being bat shit bored for this thing to linger this long.

ooops I just added to it


----------



## Musclebound8732 (May 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am still amazed at how a thread this simple can hang around this long. It has to be the coronavirus and people being bat shit bored for this thing to linger this long.
> 
> ooops I just added to it



Ooops you just added to it and didn’t even answer the question


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Sep 14, 2020)

Bump just looking for more responses


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2020)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Bump just looking for more responses




why? You got answers already.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Sep 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> why? You got answers already.



Wanted more to see if the range of bf% is accurate amongst a few more responses


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2020)

I'll go with 15%. He's a smaller guy, tough to say.

Why do you care about his numbers anyway?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I’m pretty sure that baller is Eric Bledsoe. Who just so happens to also be 6’1 205.
> 
> And I barely pay attention to basketball



I'm just guessing at neck and waist measurements based off of the picture...


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Sep 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'll go with 15%. He's a smaller guy, tough to say.
> 
> Why do you care about his numbers anyway?



Want a similar physique at that weight


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Sep 14, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm just guessing at neck and waist measurements based off of the picture...
> 
> View attachment 10493



Yea seems everyone is saying 14-15%


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bump I got some better pictures of him shirtless this should really help nail his bf%


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

One more


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 11, 2021)

You just bumped your months old thread to post more pictures of this guy? Stop obsessing....what does the body fat % even matter. It's just a guide number for tracking progress and is only of importance to the individual.  2 people at the same height, weight, and body fat % can still appear different as individuals vary where and how they hold their mass.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

He's got a man crush lol....
a little obsessive but hey... g4p haha


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You just bumped your months old thread to post more pictures of this guy? Stop obsessing....what does the body fat % even matter. It's just a guide number for tracking progress and is only of importance to the individual.  2 people at the same height, weight, and body fat % can still appear different as individuals vary where and how they hold their mass.



Pictures are better I just want could you just give an estimate of what you think if you had to take a stab at it


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's got a man crush lol....
> a little obsessive but hey... g4p haha


Nah just trying to get an estimate,could you give an estimate if you had to take a stab at it


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2021)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Nah just trying to get an estimate,could you give an estimate if you had to take a stab at it



This has gotten ridiculous. You’ve been asking the same question for nearly 10 months. 

You are either trolling or not neurotypical.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> This has gotten ridiculous. You’ve been asking the same question for nearly 10 months.
> 
> You are either trolling or not neurotypical.


Nah those a different set and more recent pictures. What would you say it would be based off the most recent pictures?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

Musclebound8732 said:


> Nah those a different set and more recent pictures. What would you say it would be based off the most recent pictures?



lololol
Bruh the way you ask these questions it's like a mix of depression and ocd

You act like the shy girl who's secretly in love with the high-school jock, but instead of talking to him you steal his pictures and put them up on your wall lolol

Why don't you just ask the damn guy himself what his bodyfat percentage is....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

Don't you play ball with him?

And even if you don't anymore you clearly have his Instagram 
Message him so you can finally have some peace


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> lololol
> Bruh the way you ask these questions it's like a mix of depression and ocd
> 
> You act like the shy girl who's secretly in love with the high-school jock, but instead of talking to him you steal his pictures and put them up on your wall lolol
> ...


He’s an nba starting PG with hundreds of thousands of followers lol he’s not gonna answer and besides he prolly doesn’t even know. What’s your guesstimate?


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Don't you play ball with him?
> 
> And even if you don't anymore you clearly have his Instagram
> Message him so you can finally have some peace


No he’s an nba player. What’s your guesstimate?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 11, 2021)

Musclebound8732 said:


> He’s an nba starting PG with hundreds of thousands of followers lol he’s not gonna answer and besides he prolly doesn't even know. What's your guesstimate?





Musclebound8732 said:


> No he’s an nba player. What’s your guesstimate?




You can't troll a troll bruh....good try though
But what's your guesstimate?


----------



## andy (Feb 11, 2021)

12-15 %   ...i'd say


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 11, 2021)

Musclebound8732 said:


> No he’s an nba player. What’s your guesstimate?


Thats not very famous shoot him a pm. 

Lue Ferrigno answers all questions on facebook, he helped me do a project on his life when I was very young.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can't troll a troll bruh....good try though
> But what's your guesstimate?


Who’s trolling lol I’m just asking what you think his bodyfat% is with clearer body shots of him


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Thats not very famous shoot him a pm.
> 
> Lue Ferrigno answers all questions on facebook, he helped me do a project on his life when I was very young.


Well he’s more popular than Ferrigno on top of that social media makes it almost impossible to talk to these guys. What would you estimate him at tho?


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Feb 11, 2021)

andy said:


> 12-15 %   ...i'd say


Thanks my man


----------

